# [Wet Thumb Forum]-50G tank, lighting?



## whiskey (Oct 9, 2004)

I have a 50G tank I would like to switch from "high tech" to "natural".

Currentally it has 4, 40W T12 tubes above it (160 W total).

My options are;

keep current lighting
Go with 2 * 40W T12 (will this be too low with no window light?
Go with AH supply 2 * 55W PC (lots of "cool" factor but costs $100

What would you do? This tank will be torn down and re-setup with a soil underlayer, HOB filter, lots of crypts, tiger lotas, and sords, (including ruffled sord).

Thanks,
Whiskey


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

I would work with your the lighting you've got. I don't think that 160 watts is too much or see any reason to change your current lighting setup. 

You can always remove a bulb if you get too much heat or algae. Or add emergent plants.


----------



## whiskey (Oct 9, 2004)

There is too much heat, the way it runs now is with no top and a fan over it, I loose about 5 gal a week due to evap. I top it off on Tues, and change the water on Fri (it is high tech right now). 

Both balasts are also in sorry shape, they buzz and probably need to be replaced (the bulbs are new). I can't get electronic balasts for T12 bulbs so I was thinking about spending $50 and going to 1 electronic balast and T8 bulbs, but I can only get T8's in cool white. It might be worth it to go with the PC if I am already spending this much anyway. The balasts are mounted outside the hood right now to cut down on heat as much as possible.

Thanks,
Whiskey


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

> Originally posted by Whiskey:
> There is too much heat, the way it runs now is with no top and a fan over it, I loose about 5 gal a week due to evap. I top it off on Tues, and change the water on Fri (it is high tech right now).
> 
> Dear Whiskey,
> ...


----------



## whiskey (Oct 9, 2004)

This is a 50G 4' * 1' * 18 inches high.

I may end up just replacing the balasts with identical models but I don't know.....

Those AH supply fixtures are really nice and use less power/create less heat. The electronic balasts stay cooler too.

Thanks,
Whiskey

P.S. I don't think that these tanks only work becuse of low light, I am testing a 10 Gallon right now with 60W of light. It has been up for one month as a breeder tank for guppies (about 25 babies in it) it has no algae, I plan to keep it up for a while and test the long term effects, but there is no algae yet







.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

> Originally posted by Whiskey:
> This is a 50G 4' * 1' * 18 inches high.
> 
> I may end up just replacing the balasts with identical models but I don't know.....
> ...


----------



## imported_Fred (Feb 1, 2003)

Whiskey,
I have 3 20w NOs over my 20g(24x12x16)... I wired the ballasts(2) remote(under the tank stand) so they do not add to any heat in the canopy, have you considered that as an option? No additional $$$ outlay other than some wire ;^)

Fred


----------



## whiskey (Oct 9, 2004)

The balasts are wired remote, outside the canopy, it is those bulbs that get so hot, I was reffering mainly to room temp and saving power when I metioned balast heat. Thanks for the info though, does the long wire effect the workings of the balast at all? Do you use special wire? I hear those balasts run very little current with a voltage of 10,000 or more, makes me a little worried about my setup.

Thanks,
Whiskey


----------



## lousybreed (Mar 14, 2006)

> Originally posted by Whiskey:
> There is too much heat, the way it runs now is with no top and a fan over it, I loose about 5 gal a week due to evap. I top it off on Tues, and change the water on Fri (it is high tech right now).
> 
> Both balasts are also in sorry shape, they buzz and probably need to be replaced (the bulbs are new). I can't get electronic balasts for T12 bulbs so I was thinking about spending $50 and going to 1 electronic balast and T8 bulbs, but I can only get T8's in cool white. It might be worth it to go with the PC if I am already spending this much anyway. The balasts are mounted outside the hood right now to cut down on heat as much as possible.
> ...


go to homedepot or lowes and they have both 5000K sunshine and 6500K daylight bulbs that are T-8. Get a 4 bulb ballast and overdrive for 2 bulbs and you should be all set. this will throw comparable light to 110W of PC's but bulbs only cost $3 each.....go to the plated tank forum to learn more about overdriven normal output T-8 bulbs. I did it and it is awsome and cheap.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

[/QUOTE]

go to homedepot or lowes and they have both 5000K sunshine and 6500K daylight bulbs that are T-8. Get a 4 bulb ballast and overdrive for 2 bulbs and you should be all set. this will throw comparable light to 110W of PC's but bulbs only cost $3 each.....go to the plated tank forum to learn more about overdriven normal output T-8 bulbs. I did it and it is awsome and cheap.[/QUOTE]

Luca,

This sounds like a plan.

I'm curious. Where do you get the 4 bulb ballast and "overdrive"?


----------



## essar (Oct 21, 2005)

whiskey....i went 2 home depot and got 2 2 tube shop lights with elct ballest...4 like 16 bucks...$7.99 each...and got 4 40 watt super day light flour..tubes 4 the same amount...built my own hood out of 3/4" birch wood...came out awsome...email me and i'll send pics...dont quite know how 2 add them 2 this forum....e-mail.me @ [email protected]...n i'll send pics...the hood is till drying from the poly urathane...but when done will look hot...gona order thoes little blue l.e.d.s from pet whearhouse so i can have 12 hours of day light and 12 hours of moon light...i did everything 4 like $100.00s


----------

